# Z3 Rear Quarter Removal



## TBuff (Mar 4, 2012)

I am helping a friend get her Z3 put back together after it was wrecked. My question is how do you remove the rear quarter panels. It appears that it bolts onto the car but are there any hidden spot welds to be aware of? When removing the front core support I found 2 spot welds in addition to the bolts.


----------

